# Possible Lakes Weekend



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm thinking about arranging a weekend up in my homeland (hope I'm not treading on anyone's toes), after something mentioned in passing in Torquay. It's very much in the embrionic stage at the minute, as it'll be Sept/Oct time (unless you wanna pay a little extra for the summer months).
I'm just casting out for interest, which will then help me decide whether it's a goer or not.
I'll be speaking to the hotel below, hope the link works  
http://www.grasmerethistle.co.uk/ , as they have a big car park and have dealt with the MG owners club, so the arrival of x amount of TT's won't be a shock to them, it's also a dead smart hotel smack bang in the middle of the Lakes.
If you could indicate interest and also when you'd like this to happen, I can start the ball rolling. Obviously not going to be able to please everyone and the Torquay weekend will be tough to follow, but I've got some ideas. I understand the hotel you last stayed in up our way was a bit pants, something to do with the staff?? I'd like to re-dress the balance.
Answers on a postcard please. :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks very nice mate, me and jo could be up for it 

some very nice roads around as well 8) always a bonus.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can i bring my caravan? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sept providing it's not 17th and 18th would be good


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Looks good to me, shouldn't be too difficult to sell the idea to the finance manager (Mrs ARTT). Anytime works for me as long as I have some notice, not that far from bonny jockland either.

Go for it, there must be enough interest with the north west guys not that far away.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Can i bring my caravan? :wink:


If I could've picked someone to ask that, I'd put money on it being the Blue Nose. Don't see why not (if your serious), Di's uncle has a farm with a nice field you could use :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

While I'm on a roll with this, if someone who came for the last weekend up here could give me a heads-up as to what you did last time, routes for cruises etc, I'll know not to duplicate anything this time.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> Sept providing it's not 17th and 18th would be good


17th and 18th it is then :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You can pop me down as in attendance 8)

Probably won't do the whole weekend or stopover, but the lakes is only 45mins from my place, so could join you all for the driving bit.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> You can pop me down as in attendance 8)
> 
> Probably won't do the whole weekend or stopover, but the lakes is only 45mins from my place, so could join you all for the driving bit.


Cheers mate, I've got a few plans that I'm gonna implement if I can get enough interest. I don't work for the hotel but it might be an idea to stick around, possibly for 1 night :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

As long as it doesn't clash with the Nurburgring event I'm up for it.

Have you PM'd CapTT? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Possibly - but not October as we are away.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

me too  , me too  , me too 

I work every second weekend  , so I have a 50:50 chance. If I am not working, I'll be there.

Hev x


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I've e-mailed the hotel asking for availability on 2,3,4 Sept. Hopefully most of the tourists will have gone home and we'll still have a bit of the summer left.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

If you require any assistance in organising this LT all you have to do is ask. I have done route planning and road book preparations for many events in the Lake District so if you require help just let me know. Do you want forest or tarmac stages ?  . You decide its your baby. Obviously you will need a wide range of activities to fill the weekend and remember September 16th to 18th 2005 is the date for the Rally GB (read RAC) so lots of people may be heading for welsh forests. Or working :? .The date may need work anyway at this early stage.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Im also interested, although its my 25th birthday 1st of october, and plan to go away for a month over that period! so i shall keep an i on what dates you come up with!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We could possibly pop accross


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> If you require any assistance in organising this LT all you have to do is ask. I have done route planning and road book preparations for many events in the Lake District so if you require help just let me know. Do you want forest or tarmac stages ?  . You decide its your baby. Obviously you will need a wide range of activities to fill the weekend and remember September 16th to 18th 2005 is the date for the Rally GB (read RAC) so lots of people may be heading for welsh forests. Or working :? .The date may need work anyway at this early stage.


Thanks CapTT, I will be in touch once things are off the ground.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Just as a point of general interest, a majority of the hotels in the area start to lower their prices towards the end of October, but by then the weather has turned and the driving experience would be seriously degraded. I realise that September is still considered high season and the room prices won't be anything like Torquay, although once the dates are agreed, I'll be negotiating with the hotel. I'm also very aware that I don't have to book a room as I'll be staying at home (don't ask, we've only got 1 spare room). 
It's a fine balance between the cost of the hotel and providing an interesting weekend, but to do it any later than Sept spoil the reason for being up there.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> As long as it doesn't clash with the Nurburgring event I'm up for it.
> 
> Have you PM'd CapTT? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Ditto of course, but i don't think it clashes with the Ring


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

You can count me in mate! 

CapTT is the man for the routes, he knows them like the back of his hand.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm aiming for the first weekend in September, still waiting for the Prince of Wales to contact me, but I'm home again this weekend so I'll pay them a visit. If it's not possible for them, I have a plan B which will be The Grasmere Red Lion, where Di works. Wasn't first choice 'cos there car park is a bit small but they have an indoor pool, I'll post a link if plan B comes into operation.

Takers so far.

L7+1
Nutts+1
ArTT+1
W7PMC
Omen666
Mighty Tee+1?
Hev,if it's the right weekend.
EDZ26
Wallsendmag+1

Thanks to all who've responded thus far, I may have missed a few like CapTT and Digimeister, who've posted but havn't actually said yay or nay, and I'm not one to presume.
Kick up the arse for the rest of you, I realise it's along way off and we need to get summer holidays out of the way, but the whole purpose of this phase of the operation is to gauge viability.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Tim, are you going blind in your old age... you forgot me off the list!!!!

I'll cry... 

EDIT:

BOLLOCKS!!! Emma's final mini show is that weekend and I try to attend them all and give her a hand, so don't worry about adding me to the list...

Now I am crying....


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> You can count me in mate!
> 
> CapTT is the man for the routes, he knows them like the back of his hand.


Thanks Mikey, will you be flying solo?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> Tim, are you going blind in your old age... you forgot me off the list!!!!
> 
> I'll cry...
> 
> ...


We must be typing at the same time, now who am I supposed to take the p1ss out of??
Try and stay flexible, as CapTT said the dates may well change.


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi if you don't mind some northern company happy to make the trip down,
havn't been down to the lakes in years.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

ttnick said:


> Hi if you don't mind some northern company happy to make the trip down,
> havn't been down to the lakes in years.


You'll be most welcome, keep an eye out for more updates


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A possibility...will check with you know who :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The first weekend in September is my long weekend looks good at the moment


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> A possibility...will check with you know who :wink:


Thanks John, if only for the response. What you really mean is whether it'll still be warm enough for your soft southern constitution. The Lakes is actually quite away north of the Watford Gap :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe up for a day as it is only 50 mins drive


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

davidg said:


> Maybe up for a day as it is only 50 mins drive


Thanks, there'll be more info posted as it comes in. I've a feeling the date may change.

Tim.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Haha Timothy 

Have a search on the forum for Lake district and you can see where we went and who came. A grand turn out , see also photos on Wak's site www.wak-tt.com

It was too hot when we came up last time, some great site seeing and cruisin.

Nice to see summat "up north" eh CapTT :roll: :wink:

You will find us southerners more than happy to support events up north....


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, I will. Jesus....................only my mum calls me Timothy and only when she's trying to tell me off.
I'm gonna try and remove CapTT from his environmentally sealed dome and get him to lend a hand :lol: 
The Shell garage in Windermere where you all were when I bumped into you has gone now, I think the nearest is Kendal which has just had a new traffic system put in, so Optimax may be a problem. There are also some new cameras but I'll give locations closer to the date.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Timothy..go to your room!!!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Timothy..go to your room!!!


How the hell did you get hold of a picture of my mum??? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

we are just close friends.........

son....


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol: You wish!!!

Nursing home for you methinks


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

could be well up for this, count me and the wife in.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks  Watch the skies :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Date dependant, I would love another run on the "out-run" section.

Ian


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Ian, hopefully I can go firm on a date within the next 2 weeks.

Tim.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Tim
I would like to drive over from the far East!!! and join in!  The only problem is beginning of September in the Maldives!  .
You Mentioned October for cheaper accomodation, and then mentioned the Weather!. Been a keen cyclist Im a weather watcher! and sometimes October can be incredibely DRY and MILD! with wetter weather starting in November and December!. Of course ive no official data to back this up!!! 
But would dearly love to be there!!!


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Count me in !! X2


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

M T Pickering said:


> Hi Tim
> I would like to drive over from the far East!!! and join in!  The only problem is beginning of September in the Maldives!  .
> You Mentioned October for cheaper accomodation, and then mentioned the Weather!. Been a keen cyclist Im a weather watcher! and sometimes October can be incredibely DRY and MILD! with wetter weather starting in November and December!. Of course ive no official data to back this up!!!
> But would dearly love to be there!!!


I agree, over the years we've had some very mild weather in October, but then again it's been known to hoof it down and that would spoil everything. I think we're gonna have to decide on a trade off between the cost of accommodation and the possibility of bad weather.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tim
> ...


Weather - we are in Britain, you could arrange for July/August and it can "hoof it down"

October - I will be in Bali 8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > M T Pickering said:
> ...


Hope it rains :twisted: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There lies the answer...

Lets all do a Lakeside in Bali event!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought my car in June 03, I saw you lot at the Shell garage a week before I picked the car up. By simple deductive reasoning, if you can afford to stay at the Beech Hill in June, then you can afford to stay at the Prince of Wales in September  . If you don't mind me asking, how much was your stay at the BH and did they give you any kind of discount??


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pointless doing a cruise in Bali, the traffic just flows at the rate of the rate of the slowest (20mph out of town / 2mph in town).

Still a great place though

As for raining - I hope not but the start of the wet season is a bit close :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... beech+hill

Tim - 18 pages but you know you wanna read it :wink:

I'm sure it has far more detail than you are looking for...

Lots of the usual suspects too :wink:

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Lou, was going thru my credit card slips for the June 03 bills and couldnt find it, yes the dreaded Beech Hill, where a load of us were changeing rooms every 3 minutes and there was a lot of nasty racial abuse from their waiters :x

Nice event though and incredible weather too. 8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

t7 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=9006&highlight=beech+hill
> 
> Tim - 18 pages but you know you wanna read it :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks Lou, that was like pulling teeth how do you lot ever get anything organised?? :lol: The Beech Hill charged Â£49 pppn with a 4 courser chucked in. Clearly there were problems, so we'll be giving that place a miss. Was a bit suprised CapTT's fleapit analogy, Windermere and Ambleside possibly when the Chavs are in town, but Grasmere is really rather central and a good base.
Now I have an idea I, can get weavin'


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See how Tim weaves so nicely...............


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> I'm thinking about arranging a weekend up in my homeland (hope I'm not treading on anyone's toes), after something mentioned in passing in Torquay. It's very much in the embrionic stage at the minute, as it'll be Sept/Oct time (unless you wanna pay a little extra for the summer months).
> I'm just casting out for interest, which will then help me decide whether it's a goer or not.
> I'll be speaking to the hotel below, hope the link works
> http://www.grasmerethistle.co.uk/ , as they have a big car park and have dealt with the MG owners club, so the arrival of x amount of TT's won't be a shock to them, it's also a dead smart hotel smack bang in the middle of the Lakes.
> ...


Sounds super, Tim [smiley=dude.gif]

Would you make it October, please? There are loads of potential events going on in September: -
Isle of Man trip
Franck's Brittany meet
followed by tour to Audi sites in Germany
Visit to Abt to name but a few.
Nothing set in stone yet, but all in the discussion stage


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Dani, I'm inclined to agree that October would be a better month, as the hotels will be thinking about lowering their prices for the winter. The scenery will still be good as it starts to change from green to gold and if the weather stays fine all should be well. With that in mind, could I have movers and shakers for a date in early October. Ta

Tim


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant play after 2nd weekend in Sept with Southampton Boat Show - Sept 15th to 26th then other plans booked up until early November, sorry.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Thanks Lou, that was like pulling teeth how do you lot ever get anything organised?? :lol:


Look sonny - Ant's Torquay weekend took 25 pages to organise and he _owns _a hotel!

L


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Well done Lou, was going thru my credit card slips for the June 03 bills and couldnt find it, nasty racial abuse from their waiters :x


Bloody hell John you keep your credit card slips that far back i hope you don't ever get broken into mate it's the latest to get your old statements nicked for all that info  Shread them.

And as for the nasty waiters i hope you gave them a good shoeing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Dani, I'm inclined to agree that October would be a better month, as the hotels will be thinking about lowering their prices for the winter. The scenery will still be good as it starts to change from green to gold and if the weather stays fine all should be well. With that in mind, could I have movers and shakers for a date in early October. Ta
> 
> Tim


All weekends free in October so far, Tim.

Ron and I are really looking forward to this meet. Should be good fun


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, Richard,

I love that RS badge. It looks brill  Just where did you get it from :wink: :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, Richard,
> 
> I love that RS badge. It looks brill  Just where did you get it from :wink: :roll:


Thank you


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a quick update.

Diane has been into the Prince of Wales today and has spoken to their Conference chappy. For the weekend 2-3rd September the prices for us would be Â£42.50 pppn, that's for dinner, B&B. That's for a standard room, if you want lake view or exec there will be a supplement, which he couldn't quote at the time. I think that's very reasonable considering I was expecting it to be alot more. With that info in mind, this is how I intend to play it.
I've got a week off at the end of April, when I get back from Germany I'll be visiting the hotel, viewing the rooms and having a meal in the restaurant(sp?). I'm also going to get that rate and any supplements in writing so there'll be no confusion and they deliver.
As it stands at the minute there's 51 rooms avail for the Friday and 39 for the Saturday, they'll go eventually but I think we've got time to sit on this and do a proper recce. That's how it is at the minute, come the end of April, when everything is in place(or not), we go with this or revert to plan B. So there's no confusion, I'm planning for the weekend the 2-3rd September.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds very good, Tim 

I just hope that it does't co-incide with all the other meets in September :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds very good, Tim
> 
> I just hope that it does't co-incide with all the other meets in September :roll:


Thanks Dani, I've taken your earlier comments in this thread, into consideration and also that some of the other events are still very much in the planning phase. The big one was the Ring and I'm not clashing with that and any others that do crop, people will just have to decide. September now works because it's cheaper than expected(once I've pinned the hotel down) and we'll still have some summer left. 
At the moment it sounds good but I don't have the luxury of owning my own hotel, which means anything verbal could go pear shaped whereas with Ant we could pretty much take it that the prices we were quoted would stick. I think the work in the next month will be getting the rates agreed so they can't suddenly start bumping the prices up, I don't think they will but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Tim.

Count me in for that one as I`m not far away.

Mike


----------

